# wildcamping with a driveaway awning



## clarabo43 (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi there, I'm planning on heading down Dumfries & Galloway area for a spot of wild camping.  I have just purchased an Outwell Daytona drive away awning (so excited) does anyone know any good wild camping spots that are nice and quiet and big enough for the awning too? obviously the ground has got to be half decent too.  I have looked at the map for ideas but any real experience and advice would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you 
p.s. if anyone knows of any other places heading south without midgies please let me know.


----------



## Robmac (Jul 11, 2016)

clarabo43 said:


> Hi there, I'm planning on heading down Dumfries & Galloway area for a spot of wild camping.  I have just purchased an Outwell Daytona drive away awning (so excited) does anyone know any good wild camping spots that are nice and quiet and big enough for the awning too? obviously the ground has got to be half decent too.  I have looked at the map for ideas but any real experience and advice would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you
> p.s. if anyone knows of any other places heading south without midgies please let me know.



I wouldn't recommend wildcamping with a drive away awning.

It may well not be there when you drive back!


----------



## badgerdid (Jul 11, 2016)

I would think you would draw attention to youself too, surely wild camping is about being a bit stealthy.


----------



## groyne (Jul 11, 2016)

Try farmer Bill's field at East Tarbot, just before the lighthouse, on the Mull of Galloway. It's quite wild camping (no facilities), but he only charges a couple of pounds a day.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 11, 2016)

Not a good idea to go wild camping and then put an awning up.


----------



## Deleted member 53880 (Jul 11, 2016)

Robmac said:


> I wouldn't recommend wildcamping with a drive away awning.
> 
> It may well not be there when you drive back!



i am picturing the op returning and the kerfuffle when another campervan is set up next to and utilising the awning!,


----------



## wolly (Jul 11, 2016)

clarabo43 said:


> Hi there, I'm planning on heading down Dumfries & Galloway area for a spot of wild camping.  I have just purchased an Outwell Daytona drive away awning (so excited) does anyone know any good wild camping spots that are nice and quiet and big enough for the awning too? obviously the ground has got to be half decent too.  I have looked at the map for ideas but any real experience and advice would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you
> p.s. if anyone knows of any other places heading south without midgies please let me know.



If you need a quick getaway you would be snookerd even with a drive away it would be worse than a silver screen on windows. If you did put one up and you had to get away quickly  some on would end up with a nice new awning that's if you didn't drag it away in a hurry to get away.


----------



## Robmac (Jul 11, 2016)

To be serious, I have wild tent camped. It's fine if you can find somewhere tucked away behind a hedge or similar. But that may be difficult in a Motorhome.


----------



## campervanannie (Jul 11, 2016)

clarabo43 said:


> Hi there, I'm planning on heading down Dumfries & Galloway area for a spot of wild camping.  I have just purchased an Outwell Daytona drive away awning (so excited) does anyone know any good wild camping spots that are nice and quiet and big enough for the awning too? obviously the ground has got to be half decent too.  I have looked at the map for ideas but any real experience and advice would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you
> p.s. if anyone knows of any other places heading south without midgies please let me know.



Wildcamping Mmm.... I think not.


----------



## jeanette (Jul 11, 2016)

When we were coming off Skye we seen someone wilding with a tent they were tucked away very discreetly


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 11, 2016)

There is a very big difference between someone pitching  a little tent or even a car with a little tent at the side of it to a motorhome with an awning attached to it.


----------



## sasquatch (Jul 11, 2016)

The best approach is the same etiquette used when using aires which is why tuggers can't use them. Don't set up a camp!


----------



## witzend (Jul 11, 2016)

*Taking the Pee*

Awning sounds like camping rather than parking probably end up with a few more no overnight signs


----------



## Robmac (Jul 11, 2016)

Depends where really.

I see no harm if you are stopping for a night or 2 in the middle of nowhere and reasonably out of sight.


----------



## clarabo43 (Jul 11, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback, I'm not planning on actually driving away and leaving it lol I'll just find somewhere discreet...as suggested. If there's no facilities, and it's in a secluded area, then it's wild camping to me campervanannie.....I'm too old for roughing it so if you don't have any advice for me then move along...thanking you


----------



## campervanannie (Jul 11, 2016)

clarabo43 said:


> Thanks for the feedback, I'm not planning on actually driving away and leaving it lol I'll just find somewhere discreet...as suggested. If there's no facilities, and it's in a secluded area, then it's wild camping to me campervanannie.....I'm too old for roughing it so if you don't have any advice for me then move along...thanking you


My ADVICE use a campsite.


----------



## voyagerstan (Jul 11, 2016)

You can't tell some people!!! Stan:camper:


----------



## witzend (Jul 11, 2016)

clarabo43 said:


> I'll just find somewhere discreet...as suggested. If there's no facilities, and it's in a secluded area,



I can only see one suggesting it would be OK and he only after he had second thoughts after his first post. 
Most wilders want to not to be seen to actually be  camping which putting up a awning suggests. I have a wind out awning but would never use it when wilding any hint of camping is enough to get the signs or height barriers put up


----------



## Robmac (Jul 11, 2016)

witzend said:


> I can only see one suggesting it would be OK and he only after he had second thoughts after his first post.
> Most wilders want to not be seen to actually be  camping which putting up a awning suggests. I have a wind out awning but would never use it when wilding any hint of camping is enough to get the signs or height barriers put up



My first post was a joke about the awning getting stolen!

I did used to feel that we shouldn't use chairs etc. when wildcamping, but over the years I have completely changed my mind. If I can find a secluded spot where I can get my chairs out and light up a BBQ, without intefering with anybody else, then that's what I will do. If I want to wind out my awning, I will also do that, although I rarely do. That is what camping is all about isn't it. And I bet the majority of Motorhomes on this forum have some sort of awning? Are you all secret campsite dwellers?

To me, camping is about getting into the great outdoors, if I can't sit down outside, and cook my food outside, what do I do? sit in the van and watch TV?

I might as well stay at home!


----------



## campervanannie (Jul 11, 2016)

Robmac said:


> My first post was a joke about the awning getting stolen!
> 
> I did used to feel that we shouldn't use chairs etc. when wildcamping, but over the years I have completely changed my mind. If I can find a secluded spot where I can get my chairs out and light up a BBQ, without intefering with anybody else, then that's what I will do. If I want to wind out my awning, I will also do that, although I rarely do. That is what camping is all about isn't it. And I bet the majority of Motorhomes on this forum have some sort of awning? Are you all secret campsite dwellers?
> 
> ...



Whilst to a point I agree that the joy of wilding is cooking outside and sitting outside.and enjoying the freedom all things that can be stowed awzy at night however I find that there is a big difference between that and sticking a big drive away awning outside a transit van that I believe the original poster has this was one of the main reasons for the problems that they had in the laybys on the side of Loch Lomond yes use your awnings at meets and on campsites but when wilding it should be as disreet as possible and sticking up a driveway awning is not very discreet IMO.


----------



## Robmac (Jul 11, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> Whilst to a point I agree that the joy of wilding is cooking outside and sitting outside.and enjoying the freedom all things that can be stowed awzy at night however I find that there is a big difference between that and sticking a big drive away awning outside a transit van that I believe the original poster has this was one of the main reasons for the problems that they had in the laybys on the side of Loch Lomond yes use your awnings at meets and on campsites but when wilding it should be as disreet as possible and sticking up a driveway awning is not very discreet IMO.



No, I would never consider it in a layby Annie. (well the awning anyway). But I have found secluded spots where I have felt confident that nobody knew I was there. But, to be honest, providing if I wasn't trespassing or blocking anybody's access or spoiling their view. It wouldn't bother me if they did know I was there.


----------



## n brown (Jul 11, 2016)

as i've said before- if i feel it's ok to get set up, light a fire, hang the washing out- i'm driving a legal vehicle and i'm a human being , so i will . but i'm not talking about the front of some seaside town, and nor is the OP, more like out in the sticks. although i understand the fear of TROs i don't feel i have to kowtow to every little hitler who doesn't like to see people enjoying themselves


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jul 11, 2016)

clarabo43 said:


> Thanks for the feedback, I'm not planning on actually driving away and leaving it lol I'll just find somewhere discreet...as suggested. If there's no facilities, and it's in a secluded area, then it's wild camping to me campervanannie.....I'm too old for roughing it so if you don't have any advice for me then move along...thanking you



if your too old for roughing it ,then i would guess your too old to wild it, by the way i am 64 ,(ive never liked the wild camp word realy)  wilding with a motor home/campervan should be find a nice spot to stay a night or mabey two keep as discreet as possible and then move on leaving no trace of your stay , then another wilder will be able to have the same pleasure again instead of getting a place stopped . awnings erected full garden furniture out and all other camping paraphernalia scattered around for a few days ,usualy means the end of that spot ,someone will complain probably rightly enough in there mind .there are camp sites for camping and wild places to enjoy for wilding  but  clarabo 43  with what 3or4 posts whoever you are dont try telling a member thats been on here quite a long time and  contributed  much to move along if they dont give the advice you want ,if you dont get the advice you require  or want  the way you want it then YOU MOVE ALONG  .


----------



## campervanannie (Jul 11, 2016)

n brown said:


> as i've said before- if i feel it's ok to get set up, light a fire, hang the washing out- i'm driving a legal vehicle and i'm a human being , so i will . but i'm not talking about the front of some seaside town, and nor is the OP, more like out in the sticks. although i understand the fear of TROs i don't feel i have to kowtow to every little hitler who doesn't like to see people enjoying themselves



I love to see you enjoying yourself so I'll go shave mi tiny mustache off now ����

Though personally I do feel a driveway awning is a step too far.


----------



## Byronic (Jul 11, 2016)

Hang a sign outside "MURPHY'S ROADWORKS-TOILETS" and leave a couple of pairs of size 11 boots and a pair of underpants by the door flap. You'll be fine.


----------



## Robmac (Jul 11, 2016)

Byronic said:


> Hang a sign outside "MURPHY'S ROADWORKS-TOILETS" and leave a couple of pairs of size 11 boots and a pair of underpants by the door flap. You'll be fine.



You may get some unexpected visitors though....


----------



## n brown (Jul 11, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> I love to see you enjoying yourself so I'll go shave mi tiny mustache off now ����
> 
> Though personally I do feel a driveway awning is a step too far.


if i like a place enough ,and it's a big enough layby, i tend to build a small bungalow so i can get proper comfy. no central heating though, i'm too wild for that !


----------



## Byronic (Jul 11, 2016)

Robmac said:


> You may get some unexpected visitors though....



True, but the odds are with you. Have to do a recce first of course, and make sure Murphy and his gang aren't actually around the corner!


----------



## campervanannie (Jul 11, 2016)

n brown said:


> if i like a place enough ,and it's a big enough layby, i tend to build a small bungalow so i can get proper comfy. no central heating though, i'm too wild for that !


Oi I know a lovely WC spot near Bristol that I'll put on the poi if ya don't share ya bungalow.


----------



## campervanannie (Jul 11, 2016)

mandrake said:


> if your too old for roughing it ,then i would guess your too old to wild it, by the way i am 64 ,(ive never liked the wild camp word realy)  wilding with a motor home/campervan should be find a nice spot to stay a night or mabey two keep as discreet as possible and then move on leaving no trace of your stay , then another wilder will be able to have the same pleasure again instead of getting a place stopped . awnings erected full garden furniture out and all other camping paraphernalia scattered around for a few days ,usualy means the end of that spot ,someone will complain probably rightly enough in there mind .there are camp sites for camping and wild places to enjoy for wilding  but  clarabo 43  with what 3or4 posts whoever you are dont try telling a member thats been on here quite a long time and  contributed  much to move along if they dont give the advice you want ,if you dont get the advice you require  or want  the way you want it then YOU MOVE ALONG  .



MY HERO, before I joined the forum I used to call it wild parking or camping off grid.


----------



## n brown (Jul 11, 2016)

i still call it parking up for the night , cos that's all it is


----------



## AuldTam (Jul 12, 2016)

clarabo43 said:


> Hi there, I'm planning on heading down Dumfries & Galloway area for a spot of wild camping.  I have just purchased an Outwell Daytona drive away awning (so excited) does anyone know any good wild camping spots that are nice and quiet and big enough for the awning too? obviously the ground has got to be half decent too.  I have looked at the map for ideas but any real experience and advice would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you
> p.s. if anyone knows of any other places heading south without midgies please let me know.



I just got back from Isle of Mull an hour ago after a 4 day trek around Mull and Iona. Vans wildcamp all over the place, some did have awnings and some with tents, but that's Mull. That's our second trip to Mull this year and were hoping to get another in.

Generally you don't use an awning when wildcamping and be as stealthy as possible as others have already said, leave no trace, is the way to go.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jul 12, 2016)

Byronic said:


> Hang a sign outside "MURPHY'S ROADWORKS-TOILETS" and leave a couple of pairs of size 11 boots and a pair of underpants by the door flap. You'll be fine.



Won't work pal, there needs to be an absence of people or fake workers around for any false roadworks to be believed lol


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jul 12, 2016)

I personally wouldn't put up my awning although there are a lot of places you can get away with it in Scotland, some forrestry commissions are vast, I've been in a few that I've spent all weekend and never even heard another engine running let alone anyone see me. I have wound out my canopy before and had my seats out under it through the day then everything put away at night. All said you have to use your common sence when wilding try to keep any unwanted attention away from you and it will be ok, there's times and places for full awnings and most of the wild camp spots on here are not one of them. I don't think the OP intends to do that in a lay-by but merely looking for a place they can. Sound advice instead of ripping them to shreds would have been nicer and friendlier, just saying..have a nice day peeps:dance:


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 12, 2016)

Byronic said:


> True, but the odds are with you. Have to do a recce first of course, and make sure Murphy and his gang aren't actually around the corner!



If you do see me call in ,bring your own mug for tea.:lol-049::camper::wave:


----------



## Robmac (Jul 12, 2016)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> I personally wouldn't put up my awning although there are a lot of places you can get away with it in Scotland, some forrestry commissions are vast, I've been in a few that I've spent all weekend and never even heard another engine running let alone anyone see me. I have wound out my canopy before and had my seats out under it through the day then everything put away at night. All said you have to use your common sence when wilding try to keep any unwanted attention away from you and it will be ok, there's times and places for full awnings and most of the wild camp spots on here are not one of them. I don't think the OP intends to do that in a lay-by but merely looking for a place they can. Sound advice instead of ripping them to shreds would have been nicer and friendlier, just saying..have a nice day peeps:dance:



Agreed Jim. I've stayed on loads of Forest land in Scotland, and all I've seen is the occasional logging truck.

Most important thing is leave no trace.


----------



## campervanannie (Jul 12, 2016)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> I personally wouldn't put up my awning although there are a lot of places you can get away with it in Scotland, some forrestry commissions are vast, I've been in a few that I've spent all weekend and never even heard another engine running let alone anyone see me. I have wound out my canopy before and had my seats out under it through the day then everything put away at night. All said you have to use your common sence when wilding try to keep any unwanted attention away from you and it will be ok, there's times and places for full awnings and most of the wild camp spots on here are not one of them. I don't think the OP intends to do that in a lay-by but merely looking for a place they can. Sound advice instead of ripping them to shreds would have been nicer and friendlier, just saying..have a nice day peeps:dance:


I have re read all the posts and I don't see anyone ripping the OP to shreds most are giving an opinion even when the op told me to move along lol.


----------



## ScamperVan (Jul 12, 2016)

If someone turns up in a van-like vehicle and puts up and uses a tent next to their vehicle (having used the van only as transport) are they "wildcamping"?


----------



## campervanannie (Jul 12, 2016)

ScamperVan said:


> If someone turns up in a van-like vehicle and puts up and uses a tent next to their vehicle (having used the van only as transport) are they "wildcamping"?



For me personally it would depend on size of vehicle and size of tent and location I don't think you can wildcamp with a 6/8 man tent pitched up next to a large panel van but a car or small van with a small discreet 2 man tent is better where  you draw the line is difficult this is just my opinion.


----------



## Robmac (Jul 12, 2016)

ScamperVan said:


> If someone turns up in a van-like vehicle and puts up and uses a tent next to their vehicle (having used the van only as transport) are they "wildcamping"?



I do wonder if that would be covered in the Scottish 'Right to roam' Elaine?


----------



## caledonia (Jul 12, 2016)

If heading for Dumfries area check out the Raiders road. It's a forest road you pay £2 to drive. There are 2 lovely car parks, one called the otter pond and has toilets, the other is next to a small loch. Car parks are fine for wildcamping and plenty room to get that new awning up and enjoy it. Just to keep camperfanny right, it was the buckfast tenting crowd that caused the issues at Loch Lomond not campervans with awnings out in lay-bys.


----------



## lotusanne (Jul 12, 2016)

I find that comment offensive and uncalled for.  Annie was not either of those things in her comments , and anyone who has met her will know that she is a kind and caring person who always contributes massively to every  meet


----------



## caledonia (Jul 12, 2016)

Annie's a big girl now and if she was offended by my comments I'm sure she will be along soon to put me firmly in my place.


----------



## campervanannie (Jul 12, 2016)

caledonia said:


> Annie's a big girl now and if she was offended by my comments I'm sure she will be along soon to put me firmly in my place.



Oi get in your place NOW :lol-049:
But actually when I drove down Loch Lomond the large layby on the Loch side was completely  full with large MH with windout awnings out with privacy screens on and Gazebos up and the layby was packed not sure if these are part of this Buckfast gang whatever that maybe.


----------



## Robmac (Jul 12, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> Oi get in your place NOW :lol-049:
> But actually when I drove down Loch Lomond the large layby on the Loch side was completely  full with large MH with windout awnings out with privacy screens on and Gazebos up and the layby was packed not sure if these are part of this Buckfast gang whatever that maybe.



I've seen that too Annie. I think it was a combination of that and the Buckfast boys (Neds from local towns/cities) who were camping on the shore and islands and chopping down trees to burn and generally making a mess of the place.


----------



## Sky (Jul 12, 2016)

IMHO the simple answer is this:

With no external paraphernalia, you are parked and therefore should bother no one. Sadly, there is always a NIMBY who will moan anyway.

Putting out anything other than a chair or two; you are inviting a NIMBY convention and are almost guaranteed to upset more than just the usual suspects.

I'm with Annie; if you want to use an awning - use a campsite.


----------



## Tompa (Jul 12, 2016)

ScamperVan said:


> If someone turns up in a van-like vehicle and puts up and uses a tent next to their vehicle (having used the van only as transport) are they "wildcamping"?



Elaine
 Wildcamping is rough camping without facilities other than what you carry, in a tent. The vehicle you use to get there is irrelevant, it was originally done by walkers and outdoor adventure types. What we do is not wildcamping, we just pinched the name and it seems to have stuck.
                     Cheers,  Tompa.


----------



## colinm (Jul 12, 2016)

ScamperVan said:


> If someone turns up in a van-like vehicle and puts up and uses a tent next to their vehicle (having used the van only as transport) are they "wildcamping"?





Robmac said:


> I do wonder if that would be covered in the Scottish 'Right to roam' Elaine?



The law in Scotland is quite specific on this.
You have no right to wild camp in a vehicle, and no right to access a wild camping spot with a vehicle.


----------



## clarabo43 (Jul 13, 2016)

Thank you so much to the friendly people on here who have offered me some good advice. And thanks to the others who have somewhat put me off posting anything else on here. All I was hoping for was someone's experience and a couple of good places to park up not to be corrected on my definition of wild camping or made fun of.  I'll just drive and explore some areas, see what I can find


----------



## campervanannie (Jul 13, 2016)

clarabo43 said:


> Thank you so much to the friendly people on here who have offered me some good advice. And thanks to the others who have somewhat put me off posting anything else on here. All I was hoping for was someone's experience and a couple of good places to park up not to be corrected on my definition of wild camping or made fun of.  I'll just drive and explore some areas, see what I can find


I don't think anyone made fun of you or corrected you you asked for advice and members gave you there opinions on what they see as acceptable wild camping you don't have to listen and you don't have to adhere to it, but I can assure you that a more friendly and helpful bunch of people you will be hard pressed to come across yes we don't always say what the poster wants to here it's personal opinion and going off and exploring to see what you find is probably the best thing to do with or without your driveway awning.


----------



## clarabo43 (Jul 13, 2016)

There are good wild camping places in The Lead Hills where you can park and put up an awning easily. It's on my doorstep and have been going there for many years. My partner and I want to try going further.....find new hidden gems to explore. It's a small transit van that we own, which has had minimal conversion to make it comfortable. I bought the awning because of the rubbish unpredictable weather, nothing worse than being stuck in a van with a dog when it's raining outside.


----------



## phillybarbour (Jul 13, 2016)

Awning, wild camping. Noooooooo!


----------



## ScamperVan (Jul 13, 2016)

clarabo43 said:


> I bought the awning because of the rubbish unpredictable weather, nothing worse than being stuck in a van with a dog when it's raining outside.



No matter how much we dry them off with a towel ours still insist on jumping on the bed and wriggling around in the duvets to punish us for forcing them out for a wee when it was raining!! :mad1::lol-053:


----------



## wildebus (Jul 13, 2016)

Tompa said:


> Elaine
> Wildcamping is rough camping without facilities other than what you carry, in a tent. The vehicle you use to get there is irrelevant, it was originally done by walkers and outdoor adventure types. What we do is not wildcamping, we just pinched the name and it seems to have stuck.
> Cheers,  Tompa.



Yup, this is pretty much the way I see it as well, but I think _can_ just about be extended to using a camper as well as a tent.
Wildcamping may be the term bandied about, but IMO (and others' opinions may vary and why not indeed), what was being asked about by the OP was really about putting up an awning on at a secluded location.
Is that 'wild camping'? Why not?  What makes attaching an awning to a Transit campervan no less "wild" then parking up in some behemoth of a motorhome that is bigger internally then the transit and awning combined?
The OP used the term Wildcamping and the replies generally were dismissive (IMO) of her understanding of what "wildcamping" was.  
Well actually what the replies generally described was what the Americans call "Stealth Camping" or "Boondocking" (e.g. no awnings, no chairs, no BBQs etc.), which is a far more accurate term for the scenarios that the repliers called 'Wildcamping'.
To me, wildcamping is camping independantly, off-grid (to use another trendy term), with no reliance on external facilities - so no toilet blocks, hookup, water taps etc, and _probably_ in remote locations. Similar to what them down south (talking OZ and NZ here) call Free Camping or Freedom Camping. 
Stopping overnight in a layby is not wildcamping, it is - as someone said - parking overnight, and could be called Stealth Camping if you want a label.
Stopping at a secluded spot, independent of any services other then those you brought IS wild-camping, irrespective of awning deployments or if you decide to sit outside or not.
Well that is what I reckon, and you reckon I am wrong, no problems, YOU are equally entitled to YOUR opinions


----------



## colinm (Jul 13, 2016)

wildebus said:


> Stopping at a secluded spot, independent of any services other then those you brought IS wild-camping, irrespective of awning deployments or if you decide to sit outside or not.
> Well that is what I reckon, and you reckon I am wrong, no problems, YOU are equally entitled to YOUR opinions



Not quite, stopping in an area which vehicles have free access and then sleeping in that vehicle for a limited time is probably at worst a grey area in law,  'setting up camp' (with a vehicle) without the land owners permission or 'on the highway' is illegal. Many say things like "In a secluded spot with nobody knowing", in my experience this rarely happens, more than likely the land owner and/or locals know and ignore, yes even way out in the wild.


----------



## wildebus (Jul 13, 2016)

colinmd said:


> Not quite, stopping in an area which vehicles have free access and then sleeping in that vehicle for a limited time is probably at worst a grey area in law,  'setting up camp' (with a vehicle) without the land owners permission or 'on the highway' is illegal. Many say things like "In a secluded spot with nobody knowing", in my experience this rarely happens, more than likely the land owner and/or locals know and ignore, yes even way out in the wild.



Like I said, everyone can have their opinion :have fun:

PS. Never mention anything about illegal OR legal activities


----------



## Papa Bongo (Jul 13, 2016)

clarabo43 said:


> Thank you so much to the friendly people on here who have offered me some good advice. And thanks to the others who have somewhat put me off posting anything else on here. All I was hoping for was someone's experience and a couple of good places to park up not to be corrected on my definition of wild camping or made fun of.  I'll just drive and explore some areas, see what I can find



In my fairly limited experience of this forum, I have found that if you ask a stupid question you should be prepared for some stupid answers!
Please don't be offended and enjoy your wild camping! And attend some meets in Scotland!


----------



## campervanannie (Jul 13, 2016)

Papa Bongo said:


> In my fairly limited experience of this forum, I have found that if you ask a stupid question you should be prepared for some stupid answers!
> Please don't be offended and enjoy your wild camping! And attend some meets in Scotland!



Stupid is as stupid does. 
Forest Gump October  1994


----------



## wildebus (Jul 13, 2016)

I don't think it was a stupid question and the response was actually not that friendly or welcoming either to a paid up member with not many posts who may still be getting to terms with maybe their first forum?
Not a good way to encourage someone to participate.
I'm new on here and not many posts on here either but don't expect that to mean my questions or opinions are automatically any less valid then someone with a few thousand posts.
On the forum I run, everyone is treated equally, whether 10 posts or 10,000 posts.


----------



## ScamperVan (Jul 13, 2016)

wildebus said:


> Yup, this is pretty much the way I see it as well, but I think _can_ just about be extended to using a camper as well as a tent.
> Wildcamping may be the term bandied about, but IMO (and others' opinions may vary and why not indeed), what was being asked about by the OP was really about putting up an awning on at a secluded location.
> Is that 'wild camping'? Why not?  What makes attaching an awning to a Transit campervan no less "wild" then parking up in some behemoth of a motorhome that is bigger internally then the transit and awning combined?
> The OP used the term Wildcamping and the replies generally were dismissive (IMO) of her understanding of what "wildcamping" was.
> ...



I'd agree with this - seems to describe the spirit of the activity very well.


----------



## Robmac (Jul 13, 2016)

I feel we may be getting into semantics a little here.

Act as you feel is appropriate. Not everybody will agree with you, but it's your life. Enjoy!


----------



## campervanannie (Jul 13, 2016)

Robmac said:


> I feel we may be getting into semantics a little here.
> 
> Act as you feel is appropriate. Not everybody will agree with you, but it's your life. Enjoy!



Well said Rob.


----------



## maingate (Jul 13, 2016)

wildebus said:


> I don't think it was a stupid question and the response was actually not that friendly or welcoming either to a paid up member with not many posts who may still be getting to terms with maybe their first forum?
> Not a good way to encourage someone to participate.
> I'm new on here and not many posts on here either but don't expect that to mean my questions or opinions are automatically any less valid then someone with a few thousand posts.
> On the forum I run, everyone is treated equally, whether 10 posts or 10,000 posts.



I remember when it was like that on this forum when I first joined. Now you need the patience of a Saint and the skin of a Rhinoceros to not get offended on here.


----------



## Robmac (Jul 13, 2016)

maingate said:


> I remember when it was like that on this forum when I first joined. Now you need the patience of a Saint and the skin of a Rhinoceros to not get offended on here.



What you got against Rhino's Jim?

Flamin' Bigot!


----------



## campervanannie (Jul 13, 2016)

maingate said:


> I remember when it was like that on this forum when I first joined. Now you need the patience of a Saint and the skin of a Rhinoceros to not get offended on here.



Note to Saint Annie must try harder to offend sorry sorry meant not Not To Offend oops!!!


----------



## Cass (Jul 13, 2016)

maingate said:


> I remember when it was like that on this forum when I first joined. Now you need the patience of a Saint and the skin of a Rhinoceros to not get offended on here.



Yes I remember when it was like that on here as well we had small meets at Leek and Hayfield, what a lot has changed in over the last 10 years.


----------



## campervanannie (Jul 13, 2016)

Can I just say that despite the odd disagreement and the odd political, religious, or sporting heated debate this is still a fantastic forum with some unbelievably friendly and helpful people members that go that extra mile to help out other members. The forum also has some brilliant meets one of the latest ones was the recent trip to Orkney island again where members muck in help and share with each other so as great a forum this was 10 year on it is even better and still growing.


----------



## Haaamster (Jul 13, 2016)

Why is it always women causing trouble on this forum, you never see the men doing it  :lol-049:



_runs away_


----------



## campervanannie (Jul 13, 2016)

Haaamster said:


> Why is it always women causing trouble on this forum, you never see the men doing it  :lol-049:
> 
> 
> 
> _runs away_



Keep running boy your days are numbered.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jul 13, 2016)

Haaamster said:


> Why is it always women causing trouble on this forum, you never see the men doing it  :lol-049:
> 
> 
> 
> _runs away_



*whoooooops lol​*


----------



## runnach (Jul 13, 2016)

My own take is that the forum has changed its complexion from the days when I joined. Meets were very sporadic, and there was not as much off topic , jokes , rants and raves.

I often wonder if people join i.e become full members purely for the POI files, see it has no more than a online purchase. of course it could also be true that as Maingate suggests, people are scared of asking the questions.....lest not forget we all were beginners at one point.

I can think of at least 4 people who are still members and rarely post. The sad part is their wealth of knowledge is quite extensive.

Of course any "club " forum changes direction as time goes on. It seems that how it works 

Channa


----------



## yorkslass (Jul 13, 2016)

Haaamster said:


> Why is it always women causing trouble on this forum, you never see the men doing it  :lol-049:
> 
> 
> 
> _runs away_



Is your middle name Pinocchio?:

  Your right, Channa, there are one or two, who's input I miss.


----------



## campervanannie (Jul 13, 2016)

channa said:


> My own take is that the forum has changed its complexion from the days when I joined. Meets were very sporadic, and there was not as much off topic , jokes , rants and raves.
> 
> I often wonder if people join i.e become full members purely for the POI files, see it has no more than a online purchase. of course it could also be true that as Maingate suggests, people are scared of asking the questions.....lest not forget we all were beginners at one point.
> 
> ...



Channa I like you your a mate and helped me out in the past but to suggest that members a scared to ask questions is rubbish its almost the same as asking a group of mates down at the pub a question or advice some will take the Micky some will laugh about what your asking and some will give you sound advice and some will disagree with what you are asking but they are still your mates its the same here ok new posters may be a little apprehensive if it's the first time on a forum but scared, of what.


----------



## Haaamster (Jul 13, 2016)

Is it alright for me to pop me head out again yet Annie, I'm scared :scared:


----------



## campervanannie (Jul 13, 2016)

Haaamster said:


> Is it alright for me to pop me head out again yet Annie, I'm scared :scared:



Your safe for now lol.


----------



## wildebus (Jul 13, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> Channa I like you your a mate and helped me out in the past but to suggest that members a scared to ask questions is rubbish its almost the same as asking a group of mates down at the pub a question or advice some will take the Micky some will laugh about what your asking and some will give you sound advice and some will disagree with what you are asking but they are still your mates its the same here ok new posters may be a little apprehensive if it's the first time on a forum but scared, of what.



But .... When you pop into a pub, do you go up to a bunch of strangers and say "'scuse me, got a question about an awning" or whatever? Probably not.
Say you do and and someone says something you don't agree with, and when you query that, you get told "listen mate, you've only just come here and you dare to argue with xxxx? She's been here for years, so just go away"
Written comments lose any body language and inflections that would come across with the spoken word and maybe the humour in a sentence is lost?
If people have been chatting with each other for years on a forum, that is not usually an issue, but if you are talking to strangers, don't be surprised if sometimes messages are misread (actually a good example is yours above that comes across to me as a little dismissive of others opinions, but I am guessing it was said in a lighthearted way to someone you know? But someone else reading it who does not know you at all, such as me .....?)


----------



## campervanannie (Jul 13, 2016)

I sit here and wonder how different this thread would have gone if a wildcamper had posted a picture of a MH or a campervan parked up in some secluded spot/poi with a driveway awning pitched up I suspect a lot would have been screeming hell and damnation and blaming that one photo for the no overnight camping signs and TROs being applied for, fickle lot aren't we.


----------



## campervanannie (Jul 13, 2016)

wildebus said:


> But .... When you pop into a pub, do you go up to a bunch of strangers and say "'scuse me, got a question about an awning" or whatever? Probably not.
> Say you do and and someone says something you don't agree with, and when you query that, you get told "listen mate, you've only just come here and you dare to argue with xxxx? She's been here for years, so just go away"
> Written comments lose any body language and inflections that would come across with the spoken word and maybe the humour in a sentence is lost?
> If people have been chatting with each other for years on a forum, that is not usually an issue, but if you are talking to strangers, don't be surprised if sometimes messages are misread (actually a good example is yours above that comes across to me as a little dismissive of others opinions, but I am guessing it was said in a lighthearted way to someone you know? But someone else reading it who does not know you at all, such as me .....?)



I think if you go to the beginning and re read you will find that the poster told me to go away first and the poster you are referring to was sort of defending me .


----------



## maingate (Jul 13, 2016)

wildebus said:


> But .... When you pop into a pub, do you go up to a bunch of strangers and say "'scuse me, got a question about an awning" or whatever? Probably not.
> Say you do and and someone says something you don't agree with, and when you query that, you get told "listen mate, you've only just come here and you dare to argue with xxxx? She's been here for years, so just go away"
> Written comments lose any body language and inflections that would come across with the spoken word and maybe the humour in a sentence is lost?
> If people have been chatting with each other for years on a forum, that is not usually an issue, but if you are talking to strangers, don't be surprised if sometimes messages are misread (actually a good example is yours above that comes across to me as a little dismissive of others opinions, but I am guessing it was said in a lighthearted way to someone you know? But someone else reading it who does not know you at all, such as me .....?)



I think most forums have gelled into a Facebook lookalike. Ironically some groups have moved away from forums and set up a smaller Facebook Group.

You are absolutely correct about new posters and how they feel when a first post is criticised. It's not so bad when you are bedded in to the forum. I am on another motorhome forum where we rarely discuss anything motorhome related. We just rip the pee out of each other. It is all banter because we know each other from other forums.

Whatever thread subject is posted these days, somebody will find fault with, especially if the OP has ever posted something that someone did not like. You stick your head above the parapet and get sniped at because you disagreed about a trivial event 12 months ago. That is why I removed the WC sticker from my windscreen. There are one or two on here who could be a nightmare to park next to. If I see a sticker on another van, I am wary about who it could be. A couple of times I have seen one and smiled and waved. The member has made no attempt to be sociable back. They were probably the faceless majority who join for the POI's but never (or rarely) post on the forum.


----------



## wildebus (Jul 13, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> I think if you go to the beginning and re read you will find that the poster told me to go away first and the poster you are referring to was sort of defending me .


I know what I read and was a tit for tat petty discussion which did neither party any favours. The point I was making was the inference in a reply (not yours) that the "newbie" should wind her neck in and bow down to another member because that member had 'seniority'.


----------



## campervanannie (Jul 13, 2016)

wildebus said:


> I know what I read and was a tit for tat petty discussion which did neither party any favours. The point I was making was the inference in a reply (not yours) that the "newbie" should wind her neck in and bow down to another member because that member had 'seniority'.



Well I have seniority over nobody well perhaps my other half i am just a gobby northerner who has an opinion on most things and my typing gets me into as much bother as my gob does and life goes on.


----------



## n brown (Jul 13, 2016)

and when i mentioned 'little hitlers' i wasn't referring to anyone here, but those joyless b astards who's sole purpose in life is to add their cloud to every silver lining,often pretending authority they wish they had

so we all sorted now ? good !


----------



## campervanannie (Jul 13, 2016)

n brown said:


> and when i mentioned 'little hitlers' i wasn't referring to anyone here, but those joyless b astards who's sole purpose in life is to add their cloud to every silver lining,often pretending authority they wish they had
> 
> so we all sorted now ? good !


Now you tell us after I shaved I was partial to my little moustache.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Jul 13, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> now you tell us after i shaved i was partial to my little moustache.



t.m.i.


----------



## campervanannie (Jul 13, 2016)

Edina said:


> t.m.i.



:raofl::raofl::raofl::raofl::raofl::raofl::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061:


----------



## n brown (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## AuldTam (Jul 14, 2016)

clarabo43 said:


> There are good wild camping places in The Lead Hills where you can park and put up an awning easily. It's on my doorstep and have been going there for many years. My partner and I want to try going further.....find new hidden gems to explore. It's a small transit van that we own, which has had minimal conversion to make it comfortable. I bought the awning because of the rubbish unpredictable weather, nothing worse than being stuck in a van with a dog when it's raining outside.



I think you would like Isle of Mull, the new RET means it's really cheap on the ferry now. We left Glasgow last Friday and spent four days touring around Mull and Iona and returned Monday night. Friday and Monday were dry days so we did Tobermory, Dervaig, Calgary and Iona, wet days we did indoor stuff like Glengorm, Mull Aquarium, pub, trivial pursuit and cards.

Total cost of fuel and ferries £100 = £25 each + beer and food money. 

Tobermory is the big smoke on Mull but you can wildcamp within 3 miles and have the spot to yourself, well worth considering as an option.


----------



## AuldTam (Jul 14, 2016)

clarabo43 said:


> Thank you so much to the friendly people on here who have offered me some good advice. And thanks to the others who have somewhat put me off posting anything else on here. All I was hoping for was someone's experience and a couple of good places to park up not to be corrected on my definition of wild camping or made fun of.  I'll just drive and explore some areas, see what I can find



The vast majority of members are very helpful try and stick with us. 

I made a comment about English football commentators during the European Championships the other week, jees oh!
I can't find the post just now but I was told by a member I was being added to some sort of list, maybe it's a voodoo doll list or some other kind of witchcraft.
:raofl::wacko:


----------



## campervanannie (Jul 14, 2016)

AuldTam said:


> The vast majority of members are very helpful try and stick with us.
> 
> I made a comment about English football commentators during the European Championships the other week, jees oh!
> I can't find the post just now but I was told by a member I was being added to some sort of list, maybe it's a voodoo doll list or some other kind of witchcraft.
> :raofl::wacko:



Mmmm I do the witchcraft and Voodoo dolls on this forum I'll check my list for your name.
☠


----------



## jeanette (Jul 14, 2016)

Papa Bongo said:


> In my fairly limited experience of this forum, I have found that if you ask a stupid question you should be prepared for some stupid answers!
> Please don't be offended and enjoy your wild camping! And attend some meets in Scotland!



You say attend some meets in Scotland I would think some people  don't want to and maybe just go and do their own thing, I wonder how many posters have NOT been to a meet I for one have not been to a meet.


----------



## campervanannie (Jul 14, 2016)

jeanette said:


> You say attend some meets in Scotland I would think some people  don't want to and maybe just go and do their own thing, I wonder how many posters have NOT been to a meet I for one have not been to a meet.


Jeanette I think Papabongo is only suggesting that the poster attends a meet in Scotland to get to know people and because the poster is based in Scotland so is papa bongo and yes not all members attend meets but those that do have a fantastic time at them and get to put faces to names.


----------



## jeanette (Jul 14, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> Jeanette I think Papabongo is only suggesting that the poster attends a meet in Scotland to get to know people and because the poster is based in Scotland so is papa bongo and yes not all members attend meets but those that do have a fantastic time at them and get to put faces to names.



I know Annie but surely if they wanted to go to a meet they would and I'm not suggesting that you don't have a good time as has been said on here and what I've read, maybe one day we will attend a meet I enjoy reading about the meets


----------



## Tezza33 (Jul 14, 2016)

AuldTam said:


> I made a comment about English football commentators during the European Championships the other week, jees oh!
> I can't find the post just now but I was told by a member I was being added to some sort of list, maybe it's a voodoo doll list or some other kind of witchcraft.
> :raofl::wacko:


It was me, and it was your general comments about English anything I didn't want to see not your comments about English commentators so I was putting you on the ignore list, all that means is that I wouldn't see any post you make which is better than arguing which leads to falling out, trouble is you also make a lot of good posts I wanted to see so I didn't put you on the ignore list because I am a nosey ba$tard and wanted to see what you were saying, does that clear it up?


----------



## campervanannie (Jul 14, 2016)

tezza33 said:


> It was me, and it was your general comments about English anything I didn't want to see not your comments about English commentators so I was putting you on the ignore list, all that means is that I wouldn't see any post you make which is better than arguing which leads to falling out, trouble is you also make a lot of good posts I wanted to see so I didn't put you on the ignore list because I am a nosey ba$tard and wanted to see what you were saying, does that clear it up?


Haha I too don't put people in the ignore list because I am also a nosey B@st@rd among other things.


----------



## jeanette (Jul 14, 2016)

Among other things I didn't know there was an ignore button!!! Plus I wouldn't anyway because I'm a nosey B@st@rd!!!


----------



## wildebus (Jul 14, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> Haha I too don't put people in the ignore list because I am also a nosey B@st@rd among other things.


I find Ignore Lists on forums very handy :angel:

Only have one person here on the lists and not bothered to bypass it for him ever as literally every single post of his I have read before I added to ignore was a waste of time 
But live and let live 

(And I do like your posts, Annie. Started to get your wicked sense of humour  )


----------



## AuldTam (Jul 14, 2016)

tezza33 said:


> It was me, and it was your general comments about English anything I didn't want to see not your comments about English commentators so I was putting you on the ignore list, all that means is that I wouldn't see any post you make which is better than arguing which leads to falling out, trouble is you also make a lot of good posts I wanted to see so I didn't put you on the ignore list because I am a nosey ba$tard and wanted to see what you were saying, does that clear it up?



Thank you for emphasising the point, that does clear it up.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jul 14, 2016)

AuldTam said:


> Thank you for emphasising the point, that does clear it up.


England were still sh1te


----------



## campervanannie (Jul 14, 2016)

wildebus said:


> I find Ignore Lists on forums very handy :angel:
> 
> Only have one person here on the lists and not bothered to bypass it for him ever as literally every single post of his I have read before I added to ignore was a waste of time
> But live and let live
> ...



Yes I do have a wicked streak and a lot of my posts are done just to get a reaction bit naughty I know but does keep me entertained.


----------



## yorkslass (Jul 15, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> Yes I do have a wicked streak and a lot of my posts are done just to get a reaction bit naughty I know but does keep me entertained.&#55357;&#56841;



Annie, you need to get out more. All this stopping at home is driving you stir crazy
:drive::drive::drive:.


----------



## campervanannie (Jul 15, 2016)

yorkslass said:


> Annie, you need to get out more. All this stopping at home is driving you stir crazy
> :drive::drive::drive:.



I'll be out tommorrow hospital in the morning then off to Brandon and going to play out for a week at least.


----------



## jeanette (Jul 15, 2016)

I have seen a few on here that has a wicket sense of humour I think it's how some take it if they are new they might not appreciate it,I on the other hand can take it and also dish it out, I like a sense of humour it livens things up a bit!!! Oops forgot to say will you still post Annie or will you be silent!!


----------



## campervanannie (Jul 15, 2016)

:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061:





jeanette said:


> I have seen a few on here that has a wicket sense of humour I think it's how some take it if they are new they might not appreciate it,I on the other hand can take it and also dish it out, I like a sense of humour it livens things up a bit!!! Oops forgot to say will you still post Annie or will you be silent!!


That will depend how many Vodkas I drink.
Howzat!!!


----------



## jeanette (Jul 15, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061:
> That will depend how many Vodkas I drink.
> Howzat!!!



Well if it depends on the amount of Vodkas you drink I don't suppose you'll be THAT quite then!!!! Howzat!!!!:blah: haha


----------



## IanH (Jul 15, 2016)

*Drive away awning*



clarabo43 said:


> Hi there, I'm planning on heading down Dumfries & Galloway area for a spot of wild camping.  I have just purchased an Outwell Daytona drive away awning (so excited) does anyone know any good wild camping spots that are nice and quiet and big enough for the awning too? obviously the ground has got to be half decent too.  I have looked at the map for ideas but any real experience and advice would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you
> p.s. if anyone knows of any other places heading south without midgies please let me know.



Crazy idea, surely the point of wild camping is to be as unobtrusive and mindful of the environment, this includes visual, as possible.

If you want to avoid midges, then don't go anywhere on the Scottish West Coast, unless in winter. If you want to head south, head south with a lot of east in it!!!


----------



## AuldTam (Jul 15, 2016)

IanH said:


> Crazy idea, surely the point of wild camping is to be as unobtrusive and mindful of the environment, this includes visual, as possible.
> 
> If you want to avoid midges, then don't go anywhere on the Scottish West Coast, unless in winter. If you want to head south, head south with a lot of east in it!!!



I don't agree with you that it's a crazy idea, I believe the perception of wild-camping differs depending where you live or where your going to camp. There's lots of places in Scotland in particular the isles where you will see Campervans and motorhomes setup with awnings so it doesn't sound crazy to me at all. It's been that way as far back as I can remember.

The midge problem peaks around now but it generally only lasts a short time and climate conditions affect it too, it can be longer or shorter. To tell someone not to visit the west coast of Scotland unless in winter sounds crazy to me.


----------



## IanH (Jul 15, 2016)

*Drive away awning*



AuldTam said:


> I don't agree with you that it's a crazy idea, I believe the perception of wild-camping differs depending where you live or where your going to camp. There's lots of places in Scotland in particular the isles where you will see Campervans and motorhomes setup with awnings so it doesn't sound crazy to me at all. It's been that way as far back as I can remember.
> 
> The midge problem peaks around now but it generally only lasts a short time and climate conditions affect it too, it can be longer or shorter. To tell someone not to visit the west coast of Scotland unless in winter sounds crazy to me.



Then we agree to differ. The whole point of wild camping is to, of course enjoy the freedom, but also not to offend the natives. No-one in such areas will mind the odd MH for a night or two, but erecting an awning is a step too far. You wouldn't even consider doing so an a French Aire for example

I am Scottish, and every time, except winter, that I have visited the west coast, perhaps further north than Glasgow, I have been eaten alive!!

Particularly Arran and, especially Jura where the midges can be like fog!


----------



## caledonia (Jul 15, 2016)

IanH said:


> Then we agree to differ. The whole point of wild camping is to, of course enjoy the freedom, but also not to offend the natives. No-one in such areas will mind the odd MH for a night or two, but erecting an awning is a step too far. You wouldn't even consider doing so an a French Aire for example
> 
> I am Scottish, and every time, except winter, that I have visited the west coast, perhaps further north than Glasgow, I have been eaten alive!!
> 
> Particularly Arran and, especially Jura where the midges can be like fog!



I'm going to agree to differ also. Plenty remote places you can get your awning out and the Raiders Road as suggested would be fine. Scotland's west coast is very popular with motorhomers in the summer months and midges are just part of the experience. If common sense camping is used I'm sure op won't offend anyone.


----------



## jeanette (Jul 15, 2016)

No doubt someone will correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't Wildcamping literally mean camping with a tent and not using a motor vehicle?? But when we were on Skye we did see a few tents and you would miss them as they were tucked discreetly away!


----------



## wildebus (Jul 15, 2016)

jeanette said:


> No doubt someone will correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't Wildcamping literally mean camping with a tent and not using a motor vehicle?? But when we were on Skye we did see a few tents and you would miss them as they were tucked discreetly away!



Nah, it means having a double bed, sink, cooker, ensuite shower and toilet, heating, TV, cold beers, but definately no awnings :danger:


----------



## AuldTam (Jul 15, 2016)

jeanette said:


> No doubt someone will correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't Wildcamping literally mean camping with a tent and not using a motor vehicle?? But when we were on Skye we did see a few tents and you would miss them as they were tucked discreetly away!



That's what wildcamping meant to me as a boy, a tent, sleeping bag, matches and my pocket money to buy a bus or train ticket.


----------



## Deleted member 53880 (Jul 15, 2016)

i saw this on the bay, number 162135429464 ,check it out, it looks positively idyllic,
all the best,jan


----------



## AuldTam (Jul 16, 2016)

janner said:


> i saw this on the bay, number 162135429464 ,check it out, it looks positively idyllic,
> all the best,jan



Wildcamping using an awning, despicable behaviour!

Just kiddin


----------



## wildman (Jul 16, 2016)

clarabo43 said:


> Thanks for the feedback, I'm not planning on actually driving away and leaving it lol I'll just find somewhere discreet...as suggested. If there's no facilities, and it's in a secluded area, then it's wild camping to me campervanannie.....I'm too old for roughing it so if you don't have any advice for me then move along...thanking you


 That is a bit harsh, Annie was only pointing out there is a difference between Camping  and wild parking. Wild parking you can get away with most places but camping is frowned upon almost everywhere especially abroad. Maybe this forum should be called wild parking, hee hee. Anyway the time and effort it takes to put an awning/tent up and the extra weight eating into your payload is the reason most people reserve them for site/long stay holidays only, wilding tends to be touring, moving on every day or two.


----------



## IanH (Jul 16, 2016)

caledonia said:


> I'm going to agree to differ also. Plenty remote places you can get your awning out and the Raiders Road as suggested would be fine. Scotland's west coast is very popular with motorhomers in the summer months and midges are just part of the experience. If common sense camping is used I'm sure op won't offend anyone.



Nah, it means having a double bed, sink, cooker, ensuite shower and toilet, heating, TV, cold beers, but definately no awnings . Seems others agree with me, a crazy idea and way outside the concepts of wild camping


----------



## Deleted member 52918 (Jul 24, 2016)

Having read this thread, I think I have to say that I agree with everyone!

Throughout my life I have tried to be considerate to all parties (especially those with alcohol:beer So when I'm going to be making a lot of noise, I tell my neighbours, & try to keep it to working hours, when I go walking, I leave gates etc., as I find them, I don't drop rubbish, damage Or spoil things for other people. 

I am also the type of person that is amazed at the attitude of some people who believe they can do whatever they want, wherever they are. My wife will testify to this.:rolleyes2:
If you're out in the sticks with no one around, then by all means put your awning up, enjoy yourselves. After all, if a tree falls when no one can hear it, does anyone notice.
If you leave no sign of your passing will you be noticed? No!

If on the other hand you turn up in a popular seafront car park, park in front of others when there's space at the back, extend your awning & put out your table etc., thus taking another space you can't really complain when other people get annoyed at your behaviour.

When hopefully I've finished building my camper, I will make good use of the POI section & will also look for other possible wildish areas to camp.
I intend to be as discrete as possible & if I feel it necessary, I will contact the landowner for permission to camp.

All I'm trying to say is, be nice & normally others will be nice to!

Phill


----------



## jeanette (Jul 24, 2016)

time4t said:


> Having read this thread, I think I have to say that I agree with everyone!
> 
> Throughout my life I have tried to be considerate to all parties (especially those with alcohol:beer So when I'm going to be making a lot of noise, I tell my neighbours, & try to keep it to working hours, when I go walking, I leave gates etc., as I find them, I don't drop rubbish, damage Or spoil things for other people.
> 
> ...



I  agree with all that you have said and I wonder how many would agree with you


----------



## runnach (Jul 24, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> Channa I like you your a mate and helped me out in the past but to suggest that members a scared to ask questions is rubbish its almost the same as asking a group of mates down at the pub a question or advice some will take the Micky some will laugh about what your asking and some will give you sound advice and some will disagree with what you are asking but they are still your mates its the same here ok new posters may be a little apprehensive if it's the first time on a forum but scared, of what.


 too right I disagree...I can think of people here who lurk and post not that often mines of info technically....but choose not too because every other post seems about willy waving I know more than you do .Or lame attempts at correcting grammar.

I stand exactly by what i say the complexion of the forum has changed...I am not sying that is a bad or good thing but it has changed 

Channa


----------



## campervanannie (Jul 24, 2016)

channa said:


> too right I disagree...I can think of people here who lurk and post not that often mines of info technically....but choose not too because every other post seems about willy waving I know more than you do .Or lame attempts at correcting grammar.
> 
> I stand exactly by what i say the complexion of the forum has changed...I am not sying that is a bad or good thing but it has changed
> 
> Channa



change is good if it doesn't change it stagnates and becomes boring.


----------



## jeanette (Jul 24, 2016)

It all depends how it changes though doesn't it, sometimes change is not a good thing I for one are all in favour of change,but not at the expense of others that can and are willing to help others on here, mates are different to a newbie coming on here not knowing anyone and asking a question and then someone answering an answer that to them seems to be putting them down,


----------



## Haaamster (Jul 24, 2016)

jeanette said:


> It all depends how it changes though doesn't it, sometimes change is not a good thing I for one are all in favour of change,but not at the expense of others that can and are willing to help others on here, mates are different to a newbie coming on here not knowing anyone and asking a question and then someone answering an answer that to them seems to be putting them down,



Think Annie just wants more willy waving :wacko:


----------



## jeanette (Jul 24, 2016)

Haaamster said:


> Think Annie just wants more willy waving :wacko:



Ooh well then Mmmm I will not say anything then!! :lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## campervanannie (Jul 24, 2016)

Haaamster said:


> Think Annie just wants more willy waving :wacko:



i am all for willy waving just becarefull where you wave it.:scared::scared::scared::scared::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## RoaminRog (Jul 24, 2016)

...... which brings us back full circle. If you have a driveaway awning, you can wave your willy as much as you like!


----------



## Haaamster (Jul 24, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> i am all for willy waving just becarefull where you wave it.:scared::scared::scared::scared::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:



Can't wave mine, I'm only a little haaamster :sad:


----------



## Tezza33 (Jul 24, 2016)

channa said:


> because every other post seems about willy waving I know more than you do





			
				camperfannie said:
			
		

> change is good if it doesn't change it stagnates


There is nothing worse than a stagnating willy that is wavingView attachment 44123


----------



## wildebus (Jul 24, 2016)

jeanette said:


> It all depends how it changes though doesn't it, sometimes change is not a good thing I for one are all in favour of change,but not at the expense of others that can and are willing to help others on here, mates are different to a newbie coming on here not knowing anyone and asking a question and then someone answering an answer that to them seems to be putting them down,


Exactly.


----------



## AuldTam (Jul 24, 2016)

jeanette said:


> It all depends how it changes though doesn't it, sometimes change is not a good thing I for one are all in favour of change,but not at the expense of others that can and are willing to help others on here, mates are different to a newbie coming on here not knowing anyone and asking a question and then someone answering an answer that to them seems to be putting them down,



It's a shame the new member who started this thread has not returned and unfortunate some long term members are not more tolerant.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jul 24, 2016)

Nicely put tam


----------



## campervanannie (Jul 24, 2016)

Roaminrog said:


> ...... which brings us back full circle. If you have a driveaway awning, you can wave your willy as much as you like!



As long as your inside your awning dear boy.


----------



## campervanannie (Jul 24, 2016)

Static Camper said:


> I do seem to rememember you taking sue along to some willy waving in a layby



That wasn't waving that was definitely Bishop bashing.


----------



## jeanette (Jul 24, 2016)

Ah what with willie waving and bishop bashing Mmm what next I wonder!! DONT SAY IT!!!!! :scared:


----------



## trixie88 (Jul 25, 2016)

ooooooooo eeeeeeeeer  this is all too much for me.   keep smiling everyone..enjoy your day


----------



## jeanette (Jul 25, 2016)

trixie88 said:


> ooooooooo eeeeeeeeer  this is all too much for me.   keep smiling everyone..enjoy your day



Hello trixie how have you been, they will keep smiling if they are either watching willie waving or doing it!!!!


----------



## Golf icon (Aug 9, 2016)

*Wildcamping Meets!*

So tell me, if wild camping is down to a discreet pitch, not be seen, leave no sign of having been there ( totally agree ) how come I read of all the complaints of people who are worried about the loss of sites such as the West Sands at St Andrews, new signs being erected to stop overnighting when the people complaining about the loss are those who state they have been to meets at these locations? Surely a large number of vans turning up at one location is not discreet? Be it at St Andrews or off Loch Lomond, whether it is a group of people not associated with each other or an organised meet, such as advertised on this site! 

Meets should be organised so that they are using facilities such as private fields belonging to a landowner etc, not common land. This maybe getting away from the original post but I feel many people who have commented here have also slated the St Andrews Links Trust for opposing wilding at the West Sands. Cannot have it both ways?


----------



## The laird (Aug 9, 2016)

Golf icon said:


> So tell me, if wild camping is down to a discreet pitch, not be seen, leave no sign of having been there ( totally agree ) how come I read of all the complaints of people who are worried about the loss of sites such as the West Sands at St Andrews, new signs being erected to stop overnighting when the people complaining about the loss are those who state they have been to meets at these locations? Surely a large number of vans turning up at one location is not discreet? Be it at St Andrews or off Loch Lomond, whether it is a group of people not associated with each other or an organised meet, such as advertised on this site!
> 
> Meets should be organised so that they are using facilities such as private fields belonging to a landowner etc, not common land. This maybe getting away from the original post but I feel many people who have commented here have also slated the St Andrews Links Trust for opposing wilding at the West Sands. Cannot have it both ways?



To put you in the picture we do get permission for our meets from the relevant authority prior to us having the meet.before we set up we clear up mess that's has been left by various parties,we behave when there,and on our departure we clear up any mess of ours(which I hasten to add is minimum .we also clear mess that has been left by others in the couple of days we are there,so much so that the Fife ranger comes and gives us black bags to deposit our hard graft and we are instructed to leave it at a point for THEM to collect usually on a Monday,we get thanked by those concerned,but as per it's the few thatt spoil it for the majority.i understand what you say about large gatherings but I must emphasise this is all done with consent on our gatherings!


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 9, 2016)

The laird said:


> To put you in the picture we do get permission for our meets from the relevant authority prior to us having the meet.before we set up we clear up mess that's has been left by various parties,we behave when there,and on our departure we clear up any mess of ours(which I hasten to add is minimum .we also clear mess that has been left by others in the couple of days we are there,so much so that the Fife ranger comes and gives us black bags to deposit our hard graft and we are instructed to leave it at a point for THEM to collect usually on a Monday,we get thanked by those concerned,but as per it's the few thatt spoil it for the majority.i understand what you say about large gatherings but I must emphasise this is all done with consent on our gatherings!



Well said Laird.


----------



## The laird (Aug 9, 2016)

Golf icon said:


> So tell me, if wild camping is down to a discreet pitch, not be seen, leave no sign of having been there ( totally agree ) how come I read of all the complaints of people who are worried about the loss of sites such as the West Sands at St Andrews, new signs being erected to stop overnighting when the people complaining about the loss are those who state they have been to meets at these locations? Surely a large number of vans turning up at one location is not discreet? Be it at St Andrews or off Loch Lomond, whether it is a group of people not associated with each other or an organised meet, such as advertised on this site!
> 
> Meets should be organised so that they are using facilities such as private fields belonging to a landowner etc, not common land. This maybe getting away from the original post but I feel many people who have commented here have also slated the St Andrews Links Trust for opposing wilding at the West Sands. Cannot have it both ways?



We're having a meet at the Falkirk wheel n October you are welcome to come along .


----------



## Golf icon (Aug 10, 2016)

*Meets.*

Please don't see my comment as a criticism, I am all in favour of people doing what suits them, and if meets are your thing then great. What I have seen on this site is the facts that the West Sands are curbing wild camping and Loch Lomond lay bys are now out of bounds due to no overnighting signs ( lawful ones ) which I think are down to the fact that these sights are becoming un official camps, people setting up for days on end, awnings, washing lines and large numbers of people together. It does not fit the description many give of being discreet.

I appreciate people on this site are like minded and clear up after them, we have that thought in taking not only our rubbish but other items easily cleared away left by the disrespectful but I have the personal opinion that people see large groups gathering and it is the volume of people that causes issues, lets be discreet.

Thanks for the invite to your Falkirk meet but for us, we prefer solitude.


Happy camping all.


----------



## clarabo43 (Aug 22, 2016)

*I have returned*

Hi all, I have learned a lot about this forum and its members from posting my first thread on here.  Like all forums there a lot of opinionated people, don't get me wrong I am also opinionated.  But I like to give people the best advice I can about a subject I know a lot about so they can gain something positive about that experience.  I don't express my opinion to get a reaction from someone just to 'entertain myself' I find my life too fulfilling to be scraping the barrow like that.

So I used one of POI sites - mull of Galloway.  It was great, plenty of room to put my 'awning' up.  which took all of 10mins to do and its light as a feather btw. You see I don't have a motorhome with a toilet, bed, shower and all mod cons.  I have a simple transit van for sleeping in so the awning gives me more room for cooking and sitting if its raining out.  All together its still no where near the size of some of the motorhomes I've seen 'wildcamping' at the side of a road!  I wish I could afford a motorhome but I cant so this does me just fine and to me its more of a wild camping experience than most could say.  I hope now I wont be slated because I don't have a 'real' motorhome.

When I was there I met a few people with there awnings on vans, personally I don't see the problem at all but will be very careful what I ask on here and to whom I ask.  Thanks to all who gave me nice feedback and good advice.  I will be checking out the raiders road as soon as I can, sounds perfect.


----------

